# Smokehouse pellets



## rigget (Nov 9, 2015)

Does anybody have any experience with the smokehouse pellets? 

















image.png



__ rigget
__ Nov 9, 2015


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2015)

Never tried them and after a search on a pellet site found no discussion. The pellet grill guys look for cheap so at over $3 per pound, they are not interested. With pellets for smoking in a generator, AMNPS/AMNTS most of us look for 100% smoke wood, in this case 100% Cherry. Now with the AMNPS Maze, 100% Cherry can have problems staying lit, so we blend them with something else anyway. So, a Cherry/Alder blend may not be a bad thing for the AMNPS guys like myself. Give them a shot...JJ


----------



## rigget (Nov 10, 2015)

I've always used bbqrs delight pellets in my amnps with good results but they are expensive found the smoke house pellets for 5.99 for 5 lbs at bass pro and gander mtn  made in USA thought I would give them a try


----------

